# Complication in applying for UK tier 2 visa



## Crosz (Sep 6, 2015)

Please can someone help with this complicated situation. My wife is a South African national and is applying for UK tier 2 visa. I am Nigerian and I am applying as her dependent. 
The issue is that you are required to submit all old passport; but on my old expired passport is a South African life partner visa I did with another lady issued May 2012, it was supposed to expire in May 2014. I married my wife in September of 2013 and got a work visa in October 2013. We have been married since then.

If I submit this old passport wouldn't the British consulate see it wonder who this other lady I did a life partner visa with is? Can my visa be denied because of that? And what am I supposed to do?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes, it will be rejected. That's exactly the reason they ask for old passports. That is the kind of things they will be looking out for. In the UK visas system the automatically assume you want to abscond when you get to the UK and the onus is on you is to prove that your visit is genuine. Think of this as being guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Crosz (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah I understand why they will fill like that but people break up all the time. Maybe it is different when you are foreigner in that country


----------

